# Walt Mossberg reviews the new Roamio



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

Including a review of a early release of the stream out the house feature

http://allthingsd.com/20130820/new-roamio-tivo-on-the-go/


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

So protected content can't be streamed outside of the home, I take it? This will screw over anyone on TWC, Cox, etc. that wants this feature. But given how crappy it looked in his review, might not be worth it anyway.


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

Right. The chances of channels like HBO streaming outside your home are almost 0.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bryan Lyle said:


> Right. The chances of channels like HBO streaming outside your home are almost 0.


Wouldn't the program be better streaming off of HBOGo anyway?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

jjd_87 said:


> Wouldn't the program be better streaming off of HBOGo anyway?


Exactly why stream out of your home on a slower pipe when you can directly on a faster pipe.

HBO and the rest just needs to start allowing non cable subscriptions.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

jjd_87 said:


> Wouldn't the program be better streaming off of HBOGo anyway?


What about your protected content recordings? Does this change your mind?

It's not about live TV, or VOD...


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

slowbiscuit said:


> What about your protected content recordings? Does this change your mind?
> 
> It's not about live TV, or VOD...


What do you mean protected content recordings? HBOGo pretty much carries everything HBO has to offer.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

zalusky said:


> Exactly why stream out of your home on a slower pipe when you can directly on a faster pipe.
> 
> HBO and the rest just needs to start allowing non cable subscriptions.


Yah then we won't have to get a Tivo.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Bryan Lyle said:


> Right. The chances of channels like HBO streaming outside your home are almost 0.


And once again, the Slingbox looks good....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jjd_87 said:


> What do you mean protected content recordings? HBOGo pretty much carries everything HBO has to offer.


That depends on how old it is. They typically have everything currently airing on HBO, but if I recorded a movie 6 months ago it may not be available on HBOGo any more.

Also I noticed that for the few weeks leading up to the new season of Newsroom they removed it from HBOGo. Not sure why. I know it was there a few months earlier because I used it to watch the first season.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> And once again, the Slingbox looks good....


Slingbox is exploiting the analog hole at the moment. But someday all devices will be strictly HDMI, and when that day comes Slingbox is going to be in the same boat because they wont be able to stream anything with HDCP protection.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

slowbiscuit said:


> So protected content can't be streamed outside of the home, I take it? This will screw over anyone on TWC, Cox, etc. that wants this feature. But given how crappy it looked in his review, might not be worth it anyway.


I am wondering if this protected content is determined by the CCI bit. I suspect it is, but it really isn't the same thing.

The CCI bit 0x02 - is a limiter for copy once, but as far as I know it doesn't specifically exclude streaming outside the home. Is TiVo interpreting the rules to exclude all content with this CCI bit set for external streaming? I can actually see the Premium subscription channels such as HBO, having additional constraints within the rules, but I do not see any limitations to streaming either locally or externally within these specific rules. Anyone?

http://w2.eff.org/IP/pnp/FCC_PnP_Ruling.pdf



> D. Limits on Copy Protection Encoding
> 65. The final component of the proposed encoding rules is comprised of caps on the level of copy protection that may apply to
> various categories of MVPD programming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There really aren't any rules or provisions for streaming outside the home in the CableCARD spec. Doesn't the Dish DVR have built in Slingbox functionality? Does it allow all content? Or does it have restrictions on premium channels?

TiVo could be setting a precedent here for cable, so they might be working with their cable partners to see how they want to handle it.

If they are just blindly blocking all copy once content then that seems a bit over protective, since this isn't actually copying anything.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> There really aren't any rules or provisions for streaming outside the home in the CableCARD spec. Doesn't the Dish DVR have built in Slingbox functionality? Does it allow all content? Or does it have restrictions on premium channels?
> 
> TiVo could be setting a precedent here for cable, so they might be working with their cable partners to see how they want to handle it.
> 
> If they are just blindly blocking all copy once content then that seems a bit over protective, since this isn't actually copying anything.


And we are making some assumptions on what is actually being blocked based on these reviews... Most reviewers are like me (I have FIOS) with only the Premium channels set to copy once. Has any of the reviewers said they couldn't stream at all because of the restrictions?

It is an early version of the software... I suppose we will know when it is released in November, but I really hope TiVo pushes the boundaries on this one a little.


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

bradleys said:


> And we are making some assumptions on what is actually being blocked based on these reviews... Most reviewers are like me (I have FIOS) with only the Premium channels set to copy once. Has any of the reviewers said they couldn't stream at all because of the restrictions?
> 
> It is an early version of the software... I suppose we will know when it is released in November, but I really hope TiVo pushes the boundaries on this one a little.


I agree. Don't read too much into this. It was a early release and tivo I'm sure is working out the agreement with the content providers regarding what can be consumed out the house


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yeah, I thought the big benefit of streaming over downloading was that it would work with content that has the CCI flag set. Nearly all of my recordings these days has that restriction. If the Mini can't stream that stuff out of the home, this new feature is a non-starter for me.

Way to go TiVo, you've disappointed again. Let's hope you figure this out before release.


----------

